# VW Bus wagon on craigslist



## wheelbender6 (Jun 28, 2019)

Saw this  on my local craigslist today. Thinking about it for my grandson.

VW bus push stroller-scooter - $250 (Houston 77009)
https://houston.craigslist.org/bik/d/houston-vw-bus-push-stroller-scooter/6897392428.html


----------

